# NSFW - Dedicated To Our Favorite Piece Of Military Issue



## Centermass (Jun 13, 2016)

Matt and Rocco killing it as usual.......

RLTW!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=845560912254244


----------



## Raptor (Jun 13, 2016)

I wish I had a pool like that.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 13, 2016)

It's funny because while I lost my poncho liner years ago, my original field jacket liner goes on every camping, hunting, or sporting event I attend!


----------

